# mts capped with oil-dri



## jeremyblevins (Oct 9, 2010)

has anyone use this combo before? i tried finding sms and truface in charcoal but all i could find is aways away and it would cost about 30 to get to my local lesco. but the oil-dri absorbent would be much cheaper. does anyone have any pictures of the oil-dri in tank or any problems with it?


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

I havent actually used oil-dry, but if the reason you are thinking of using it is because it is cheap I would advise against doing so. In the past I have done things because they were cheap instead of spending the extra cash to get what I wanted. Each time I ended up redoing it the way I wanted and spent more than if I would have done it the right way the first time.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jeremyblevins,

Here is what Oil-dri looks like dry, very similar to Turface Pro League Grey and SMS Charcoal. It seems to have more fine particles, but those could be screened out when the product is dry.


----------



## jeremyblevins (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah i managed to find a bag of grey turface for $12 locally. so i think i'm just gonna go with the turface. the bag of oil-dri i bought was alright but it's a bit too big for my tastes, and also i read it had diatomaceous earth in it so i didn't wanna risk it, since i plan on putting shrimp into the tank. and i think turface is supposed to last longer too isn't it?


----------



## jeremyblevins (Oct 9, 2010)

nilocg said:


> I havent actually used oil-dry, but if the reason you are thinking of using it is because it is cheap I would advise against doing so. In the past I have done things because they were cheap instead of spending the extra cash to get what I wanted. Each time I ended up redoing it the way I wanted and spent more than if I would have done it the right way the first time.


while i always do agree you get what you pay for. for me it's the difference between doing it or not doing it, not just trying to save money i just don't have enough to buy an expensive one.


----------

